# general view of depression



## LHR (Jul 9, 2003)

i am wondering what the general view is on the relationship between depression and IBS? is it part of the physical manifestation of ibs or is it a mental state caused by ibs? or what?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

It can precede, occur with, or follow IBS. There are some who think IBS is a kind of depression. The question of what depression is is also changing and you might want to ask your doctor what he thinks.Bada


----------



## LHR (Jul 9, 2003)

"you might want to ask your doctor what he thinks".. i'll ask as many doctors as i need to in order to get the right opinion..


----------

